
Ask HN: How do you quickly prototype a webapp in 2020? - break_the_bank
What&#x27;s your development stack? What tools or no code tools do you use to get off the ground faster? How long do you typically take to process prototype ideas?
======
andrefuchs
I'm using a VueJS/VuetifyJS frontend and Firebase backend.

Bento is a great Vue and Firebase PWA template to quickly get you started.
[https://github.com/kefranabg/bento-
starter](https://github.com/kefranabg/bento-starter)

------
matijash
[https://bubble.io/](https://bubble.io/) \- for non-developers, good for
prototyping and simple apps but not scalable

[https://remaketheweb.com/](https://remaketheweb.com/) \- seems cool, full-
stack framework, not totally flexible but might be interesting for simpler
apps

We are working on an open-source project for developers that would be both
easy to use but also flexible and scalable. You can see it here:
[https://wasp-lang.dev/](https://wasp-lang.dev/) \- it's still a work in
progress, but would be cool to get your feedback!

------
kiwicopple
I use Postgres + PostgREST.

PostgREST is an amazing tool for cutting down all the middleware you’d
normally need to build.

A bit of a plug but I’m also building supabase.io which gives real-time
functionality to Postgres (like Firebase)

------
dhruvkar
about 10 years too late, but I'm just discovering heroku + django magic.

haven't tried the cookiecutter for django yet, but I understand it streamlines
it further.

currently using:

\- django

\- django-allauth (enable only g suite)

\- django-rest-auth

\- djangorestframework

\- django-heroku

\- local postgres for development

\- heroku postgres for production

this stands up an admin-ready site with authentication and a Rest API.

~~~
kugelblitz
Similar. Also discovered Docker (Compose) for local development. Didn't like
it at first, because most of the projects I worked in had some huge and slow
setups, but for my own projects I tried to keep it very lean and it makes
development more fun.

Was using PHP / Symfony for a long time, but Django seems to have some of the
kinks solved better (e.g. Django REST vs. FOSRestBundle or django-allauth vs.
FOSUserBundle or django-admin vs. SonataAdminBundle).

~~~
dhruvkar
nice, I've only toyed with docker, will check it out in earnest.

------
seha
I've been experimenting and generally happy with
[https://stacker.app](https://stacker.app), creates a web portal from an
airtable with authentication

------
designcrafter
I use Webflow. No code. Some HTML/CSS knowledge will be helpful. You can be
online in a day or two if you have 3 to 7 pages.

------
felipebrnd
Auth0, did it yesterday, authentication ready to test in 15 minutes.

For backend was very quick and refreshing to use kotlin and javalin.

------
ninetax
dbdiagram.io

hasura.io

create react app / apollo / typescript

